# [SISTEMAS DE ARCHIVO] Ext4 y Btrfs en Gentoo (SOLUCIONADO)

## Osvaldo

¡Hola a todos! Les cuento que por fin me encuentro con algo de tiempo y he decidido instalar Gentoo "sobre el metal" (lo tenía desde hace unos meses en una máquina virtual); lo que necesito saber es cómo crear sistemas de archivos ext4 y btrfs, ya qué en el handbook no aparece nada al respecto (lo que me extraña, ya no tanto para el experimental btrfs, sino para el ext4, ya que muchas distros lo traen como sistema de archivos por defecto...)

¿No sería necesario incluir esta información en el handbook? Creo que su ausencia puede dar la idea de que Gentoo es una distro algo "quedada". 

Es una opinión nomás, quizá estos sistemas son considerados algo experimentales y no ameritan aparecer en el handbook; pero googleé un rato y no apareció mucha cosa al respecto.

¡SALUDOS A TODOS LO GENTOOZEROS DE HABLA HISPANA!

----------

## agdg

El Handbook es una guía, y como tal te asiste en el proceso de instalaciones no contempla todas las variantes posibles.

En cualquier caso el proceso es exactamente el mismo que describe la guía, tan solo hay que sustituir ext3 por ext4 o btrfs:

```
mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1

mkfs.btrfs /dev/sda2

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3
```

A la hora de compilar el kernel, deberás asegurarte de activar el soporte para el sistema de ficheros que utilices. Si usas genkernel, imagino que que el solo lo hará todo; en caso contrario recuerda que deberás activar el soporte para ext4 y btrfs a mano.

----------

## Osvaldo

¡Muchas gracias! Ojalá todas mis dudas sobre Gentoo tengan una respuesta tan concisa y efectiva a la vez... (pero no creo que tenga tanta suerte, jajaja). Ahora me dispongo a instalar Gentoo en mi Lenovo, y espero que todo salga bien. Mi idea es compilar el Kernel a mano, pero no sé si me animaré... 

Saludos  agdg!!!!!!

P.D.: Mmmm... (extraoficialmente te pregunto, si bien ya dí por cerrado el post más breve del mundo):¿Por qué "agdg"?¿Se puede saber?

Un abrazo a ti y a todos los que leyeron el post!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dark_sasuke

Una ultima cosilla, me parece que el GRUB1 no soporta particiones EXT4 ... y en el handbook solo esta como instalar y configurar ese, asi que tendras que buscar por tu cuenta como instalar y configurar el GRUB2

----------

## agdg

@Osvaldo, agd son mis iniciales y firma, sin embargo ya había un usuario registrado como agd. Así que tuve que agregar una letra más; en este caso una g, pasando a ser agdg en este foro. En la wiki, por ejemplo, si tengo como nombre de usuario agd.

Respecto a compilar el kernel, si es tu primera vez te recomiendo usar genkernel. Y una vez tengas tu sistema gentoo funcionando, pruebes a compilar tu propio núcleo. Si bien compilar un kernel no tiene mucha historia, como en todo en este vida, la primera vez es muy difícil.

Por cierto, como te apunto dark_sasuke, deberás crear una partición para /boot en ext2 si quieres usar grub tal y como viene en el handbook.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Osvaldo

Bueno, gracias nuevamente a todos, la verdad que uno aprende un montón a cada paso (y esa es la idea, ¿no?). Lo de GRUB1 no lo sabía, que había que utilizar EXT2, pensé que se utilizaba este sistema porque no se precisaba journalist, no por algún tipo de incompatibilidad. 

¡Gracias dark-sasuke y agdg -ahora sé por qué este nombre tan raro-! No sé si preguntar, pero ya que estamos y viene al caso, por curiosidad nomás: ¿¡Y si uno decide usar LILO!?

Bien, me retiro hasta la proxima...

----------

## agdg

Puedes usar uno u otro indistintamente. Sin embargo lilo está discontinuado y carece de algunas opciones interesantes de grub.

----------

